# Norwegian military recruiting video



## dimsum (23 Dec 2016)

A Norgie friend of mine shared it on FB.  

There isn't an English translation, but I'm a fan of the production quality and the "Earth porn" shots of KNM Fridtjof Nansen sailing their fjords  :nod:

https://www.facebook.com/Forsvaret/videos/vb.157087024348788/1312147385509407/?type=2&theater


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Dec 2016)

Nice video, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Happy Guy (24 Dec 2016)

I don't know what they're saying but I agree that it's a good video.  Love the landscapes scenes.


----------



## dimsum (26 Dec 2016)

Another Norwegian recruiting video, featuring the mighty Orion.  I like how it's the opposite of 'Murican recruiting videos  :nod:

Translation:  Protecting what we have is not just important for people, it's important for nations.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QhXocjkvgA&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Jan 2017)

Rather than start a new thread....

USAF Special Ops recruiting commercial. I thought this was a different approach.

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/Ai4U/us-air-force-special-ops#


----------



## dimsum (18 Jan 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Rather than start a new thread....
> 
> USAF Special Ops recruiting commercial. I thought this was a different approach.
> 
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/Ai4U/us-air-force-special-ops#



I immediately thought of <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swCCjXaCAds">another ad</a> when I saw that.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Another Norwegian recruiting video, featuring the mighty Orion.  I like how it's the opposite of 'Murican recruiting videos  :nod:
> 
> Translation:  Protecting what we have is not just important for people, it's important for nations.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QhXocjkvgA&feature=youtu.be&a


And here's an interesting NOR def commercial, showing how things were during WW2 overlaid with current geography/architecture - there's been a reason why militaries have made a difference.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tcs9XOcrrg


----------

